# Getting Sirius to carry the real BBC WS



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I am still quite frustrated that Sirius does not carry the real BBC World Service, instead they provide BBC World Service News, which appears to be a specially packaged service for Sirius. Does anyone know WHY Sirius does not carry the real WS, is it because they have an exclusive contract with XM? I have even thought of switching.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I am not sure. I think their feeling was that US listeners primarily viewed BBC as a news service, nothing more, nothing less. Although I read somewhere that supposedly the special "BBCWS News" service was recently remodeled slightly. To see what you're getting and what you're not, try the Satellite Radio page at PublicRadioFan.com - http://www.publicradiofan.com/cgi-bin/whatsonsat.pl . It lists all relevant channels on both XM and Sirius. 
I think the BBC & XM deal is more wide-ranging, as BBC Radio 1 mixes are heard weekly on XM BPM 81, and BBC live performances used to be featured on the XM Live channel (200) until it recently went to more of a dormant status.
I also think for the Anglophile listener, U-Pop is a pretty decent Global CHR that seems to feature quite a bit of UK music.

(I'll admit to being biased as an XM subscriber.)


----------



## southernx (Jun 18, 2005)

The main issue with having the actual BBC WS on Sirius in copyright. Programs such as Sportsworld are only available over shortwave, as other organizations have the rights to the material in various countries, particularly EPL. BBC Radio 5 (Five Live) streams on the internet, but most of its sport content is blocked for the same reason. 


I installed a Sony AM/FM/SW radio in my vehicle to get around the problem, combining satellite with all the World Band stations gives you a huge choice of programing, and I can listen to EPL on Saturday mornings while on the road. The rest of the time I have a portable with me.

The same also occurs with programs on BBC World on Starchoice in Canada, specific programs are part of rights packages and cannot be shownin Canada, but are in the US and other countries. Very annoying ! 

Kelvin


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

southernx said:


> The main issue with having the actual BBC WS on Sirius in copyright. Programs such as Sportsworld are only available over shortwave, as other organizations have the rights to the material in various countries, particularly EPL. BBC Radio 5 (Five Live) streams on the internet, but most of its sport content is blocked for the same reason.
> 
> I installed a Sony AM/FM/SW radio in my vehicle to get around the problem, combining satellite with all the World Band stations gives you a huge choice of programing, and I can listen to EPL on Saturday mornings while on the road. The rest of the time I have a portable with me.
> 
> ...


BUT...this does not answer why XM has the fulll BBC WS and Sirius gets a special news only version (with a little sport every now and again).


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

jegrant said:


> I am not sure. I think their feeling was that US listeners primarily viewed BBC as a news service, nothing more, nothing less. Although I read somewhere that supposedly the special "BBCWS News" service was recently remodeled slightly. To see what you're getting and what you're not, try the Satellite Radio page at PublicRadioFan.com - http://www.publicradiofan.com/cgi-bin/whatsonsat.pl . It lists all relevant channels on both XM and Sirius.
> I think the BBC & XM deal is more wide-ranging, as BBC Radio 1 mixes are heard weekly on XM BPM 81, and BBC live performances used to be featured on the XM Live channel (200) until it recently went to more of a dormant status.
> I also think for the Anglophile listener, U-Pop is a pretty decent Global CHR that seems to feature quite a bit of UK music.
> 
> (I'll admit to being biased as an XM subscriber.)


Here is an example from that URL your provided,

10:00a 10:30a 11:00a 11:30a 12:00n 12:30p

BBCWS Amer News Documentary 2 Charlie Gillett News Discovery Westway Heart and Soul Europe Today

BBC WS PRI World Briefing Business Analysis World Briefing News Sports Europe Today

XM provides a documentary, a music show with Charlie Gillett and more.
Sirius has News, including a repeat of World Briefing.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I ought to point out that I incorrectly indicated that BBC R1's dance mix was on XM BPM 81, when it is actually on XM 80 The Move.

Also, one more issue is potentially at play here. XM's deal to carry BBCWS seems to be directly between BBC and XM. Sirius' deal to carry BBCWS seems to be via PRI (Public Radio International) - the same syndicator that offers BBC to local public radio stations across the USA. Perhaps it is this special version that is provided via PRI.
Now that Sirius has directly contracted with BBC Worldwide for Radio 1, I hope that a "real" BBC WS feed follows. There may even be some contract with PRI that Sirius needs to let expire first.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

jegrant said:


> I ought to point out that I incorrectly indicated that BBC R1's dance mix was on XM BPM 81, when it is actually on XM 80 The Move.
> 
> .
> Now that Sirius has directly contracted with BBC Worldwide for Radio 1, I hope that a "real" BBC WS feed follows. There may even be some contract with PRI that Sirius needs to let expire first.


I hope so. Bring on Radio Four!


----------

